# Cories that look like they are dead



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

How many of you have Cories? Do your Cories sleep on their sides? on their heads? Mine are so weird. I have on a few different occasions tried to net them out thinking they were dead. Nope, they are just sleeping on their sides or laying on their heads with their tails up in the air. Weird fish, but they do have funny little personalities when they are awake. They bounce around like Popcorn in the tank. None of my other fish sleep like that, obviously so it is weird to see them. I have also had people come over and point out that I have some dead fish but when I look it is just my goofy cories sleeping on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I dont have corys but I really enjoy watching the Upside Down Catfish whenever I am at the LFS. They are so intriguing.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Laying on the side is not a good sign. I do find my cories will mix in with the plants sometimes and go vertical... it's a pepper cory leaf


----------



## chevysoldier (Oct 14, 2011)

It's normal. I have one albino cory, had more in the past. They will sleep on their side and in weird spots. I used to think they were dead until a few times I tried to net them they'd swim away.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Corys do go into a "faint" on occasion, flopping over on their side. Loaches will do the same when they sleep. If they are otherwise eating and active at other times, I wouldn't worry. I used to see this, but haven't for quite a while, probably because the corys go behind the plants and under wood in their present home and I just don't see them sleeping.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, I am not too worried about it because these guys have been doing that for about 8 months now. I got over trying to net them out after the first few times. ha ha It is just weird. The Albino Cories are the ones to do it most often. Also, I have plenty of plants and wood in the tank yet the Albino Cories most often sleep on the gravel in the front of the tank. Odd little fellas huh? They crack me up, now that I am used to their weird behavior. I was mostly curious to see if others had fish that did this. I noticed my other fish will sometimes be sleeping low to the substrate but not lie down and certainly not on their sides.


----------

